# Zephyrus V1 OCC Coils



## Phillip868 (31/3/16)

I decided to get one of the Zephyrus V1 RTAs from a fellow forum member, are there any vendors that sell the OCC Coils for it? I am psyched for my first RTA, BUT, the convenience of having a premade coil as a backup would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mari (31/3/16)

Good day,
We stock the 1.8Ω, 0.5Ω and the 0.3Ω coils 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/ud-zephyrus-occ-1-8ω/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/ud-zephyrus-occ-0-3ω-2/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/ud-zephyrus-coil-0-5ω/
You can have a look at the different coils we stock


----------

